# shopping for bindings



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

Sii315 said:


> im a little confused on what bindings i should throw on a new board. I just picked up my board for next season its a ride DH and i was worndering what would be a good pair of freestyle bindings to strap on with that board. any suggestions please.
> 
> thanks


There are just too many choices ha, Rome 390. K2 formula. Union contact or data
etc... Btw. Nice board. If u want ride brand set , get the ride delta mvmnt


----------



## Sii315 (Mar 30, 2010)

thanks bro...i mean i havnt used the board yet but i hear the pop on it is insane...i use a pair of Ride contraband for my Ride kink n they r pretty sweet


----------



## Sii315 (Mar 30, 2010)

how do u feel about burton cartels, customs or freestyle...or any other sweet freestyle Burton Bindings?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

well, i havent ride a cartel or freestyle yet, but I rode on the customs of my friends and I did not really like them. I like the padded footbed on my delta and formula, but the custom just feel too hard .

and also to be honest I am not such a burton fan, although I bought their most expensive bindings+ boots; and I believe to some extend this is what made me not a burton fan haha

last thing, I chose formula over cartels for my pick, but thats just me, cartels are sick bindings and have admirers all over this forum


----------



## Sii315 (Mar 30, 2010)

thanks alot ill take ur word on the bindings


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Flux Titans


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

Sii315 said:


> thanks bro...i mean i havnt used the board yet but i hear the pop on it is insane...i use a pair of Ride contraband for my Ride kink n they r pretty sweet


you have a pair of ride contraband and you like them? why not get another pair of those? if it ain't broke...

alasdair


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Sii315 said:


> how do u feel about burton cartels, customs or freestyle...or any other sweet freestyle Burton Bindings?


The Cartels are good bindings. The Customs are complete shit. Not familiar with the Freestyles, but I'm guessing shit as well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

alasdairm said:


> you have a pair of ride contraband and you like them? why not get another pair of those? if it ain't broke...
> 
> alasdair


yeah, i was surprised as well. Lots of ppl seem hating those to hell.


----------



## Sii315 (Mar 30, 2010)

the contraband are sweet but they are soft bindings such as the ride kink is a soft board...but the ride DH isnt a soft board so i need harder bindings for the DH to bring out the flex


----------



## Sii315 (Mar 30, 2010)

do the flux titan come with a toe cap across the toes not over...i seem to really like the toe caps thats y


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

lmfao

10char


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Actually, if you want a stiffer binding, the Ride SPI is a better choice than the softer Delta.

People like the Burton Cartels, but they are my enemies. I do a lot of presses and the toe caps have a tendency to come loose. This has now happened to me with 3 different sets of cartels on the same rear foot so I'm guessing it isn't a fluke.

If you are a speed of entry fan, Flows are a good choice. Flow NXT-FSE or NXT-ATSE is really nice. They have medium flex and aren't as soft as the Deltas.

Rome Targas are great bindings with adjustable stiffness.

K2 Autos is another option and I happen to like these bindings more than I thought I would.


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

All Ride bindings are stiff. 

I switched to Union Force for my rail board because of the flex. I wouldn't say that the Delta is a soft binding at all. Hell, even the Contraband isn't a soft binding.

I have my Delta MVMNTs on my Snow Mullet for the pow and BC riding.

My Contrabands are sitting in my closet...


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

agree to Lindz

SPI is stiffer than delta for sure, but delta is not a soft bindings compare to softer ones.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, I did demo the 2011 deltas and they have redesigned the heel cup completely so maybe the previous years' aren't as flexy.

Anyway, the OP wants stiff bindings and SPI is pretty much the way to go for stiff Ride bindings.


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

But Delta is more than stiff enough for a freestyle board. SPi gets into freeride-specific flex and performance.

I mean, i know you can ride any binding on any board riding that anywhere and doing anything. It's all personal preference. But I really think for most people looking for a stiff freestyle binding, the Delta is pretty much where it's at. It's light as hell, and one of the stiffest "freestyle flex" bindings.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

$Lindz$ said:


> But Delta is more than stiff enough for a freestyle board. SPi gets into freeride-specific flex and performance.
> 
> I mean, i know you can ride any binding on any board riding that anywhere and doing anything. It's all personal preference. But I really think for most people looking for a stiff freestyle binding, the Delta is pretty much where it's at. It's light as hell, and one of the stiffest "freestyle flex" bindings.


Yea the Delta is a freestyle binding. The SPI is more all-mountain. I was under the impression that the OP wanted stiff bindings. I guess you can say the Deltas are good since I really don't know how they flex for previous models.


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

Leo...




Sii315 said:


> ...i was worndering what would be a good pair of freestyle bindings to strap on with that board. any suggestions please...


First post in the thread. :dunno:

This is why I wouldn't suggest an SPi.



He's got Contrabands and likes those already, and wants something stiffer. My vote? Ride Delta MVMNT. Without a doubt. He likes Ride bindings already...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

IMO, the SPi is a pure freeride binding. For all out bombing, they're pretty awesome, but they're so brutally stiff that's about all their good for.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Lindz



Sii315 said:


> the contraband are sweet but they are soft bindings such as the ride kink is a soft board...but the ride DH isnt a soft board so i need harder bindings for the DH to bring out the flex


And this is why I suggested the SPI's. Doesn't get much harder than that (that's what she said).


----------



## Serg25 (Jan 17, 2010)

Can you use DC or Burton boots on rome 390 bindings, flux bindings, and union contacts bindings? Because Im also looking for freestyle bindings and i was wondering if you needed a specific boot for a certain binding


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Serg25 said:


> Can you use DC or Burton boots on rome 390 bindings, flux bindings, and union contacts bindings? Because Im also looking for freestyle bindings and i was wondering if you needed a specific boot for a certain binding


There is a 99.9% chance that you will be able to use it. You mentioned universal fit bindings so if the boot doesn't fit... that means you bought the wrong size bindings.


----------



## Serg25 (Jan 17, 2010)

Leo said:


> There is a 99.9% chance that you will be able to use it. You mentioned universal fit bindings so if the boot doesn't fit... that means you bought the wrong size bindings.


So DC boots would be usable in Burton bindings right? Or are burton bindings only used with burton boots


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

uhm yes.

10char


----------



## Sii315 (Mar 30, 2010)

anyone have an opinion on the Burton Traid ??


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Flux Titan, Rome 390, Ride Delta, K2 Formula.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Flux Feedbacks or Union Force or Data


----------



## return2heaven (Jan 28, 2009)

Sii315 said:


> do the flux titan come with a toe cap across the toes not over...i seem to really like the toe caps thats y


Flux actually has one of the better toe caps out imo.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

return2heaven said:


> Flux actually has the best toe caps out


fixed 

10


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Flux are what I would suggest. Either this years Titan RK or Titans. If you do not mind cost then go for the Distortions. The caps change a bit for next years models so they become convertible, so you will be able to be used either way. Next seasons SR15 will be a nice freestyle binding so would look into them if you can wait on them. 

Some nice upgrades to the bindings over all will be coming out for the 2011 season.


----------

